# DP from MDMA. Is there any hope?



## Daphne (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,
I'm from the Netherlands, so please don't mind my mistakes.
I took MDMA last June and after that at first I only got episodes of DP for some minutes, but in september it became very, very terrifying. I had Antidepressants but they made it even worse. In January I had the bad idea to smoke weed and since then my anxiety has risen, but DP is still the same. At the moment I'm at a daily clinic.
The Dp is getting better, I don't feel anymore like going crazy, but it is decreasing only very, very slowly and reading that DPD is in most times chronic makes me really desperate as I cannot bear this my whole life.
As DP is connected with emotional abuse and I'm definitly a victim of it (I hate my parents) my hope is to overcome my trauma and than to lose the DP.
I also had problems before, my therapis said I had aspects of the Borderline Disorder. I have a little hope that maybe this crisis will lead me to mental health.I feel with the DP closer to my true emotions (instead of numb, so in this point I'm maybe not a typical DP-patient) and maybe I can use this to heal my deep wounds from my parents, who don't really love me and told me I'm bad, ugly, egoistic. But at the moment my hope seems to fade. Actually I feel more depressive and anxious, but I know the Dp is always in the background. When I think to much about it than everything seems strange to me again, especially my own existence and my thoughts.
I'm so much afraid I will never feel normal again. Is there anybody, who can tell me something that makes me hope? Is it after so much time still possible that the DP will not become a chronic condition????
Please answer!
Daphne


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

I think the fact that your DP is decreasing is a very very very good sign of recovery. Also that you are closer to emotions is a good sign that you will overcome emotional wounds. You learned your lesson not to take drugs so that also is a very very good thing. I recommend that you keep your distance from the forum here, some people have said that is a good idea when recovering (some posts might make you frightened/anxious). So all in all I think you are on a good path towards recovery, being in a daily clinic too is a good thing. Take hope, your condition could be much much worse than it is now. For that I think you can very thankful for.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree. Also, I think that cognitive therapy, or like..talk therapy would help you because you're in tune with your environment and the emotions it evokes in you. There is so much to be learned about this disorder that to settle on the death sentence of a chronic state is foolish. Your condition can and will improve, and I have a feeling you're going to learn that very soon. It seems, in my opinion, that you have too many negative factors in your life, but if you were able to arm yourself with positive thoughts,mantras ("I'm getting better every day") that would help. You need to be your own advocate, keep it up with the medical pro's too. But dont be afraid to try alternative methods. Best of luck.


----------



## Daphne (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I think I will nevertheless casually read in the forum. My chosen way to overcome the DP (hope it will work) is more tu understand and solve the subjacant conflicts, than trying to forget about it. But my obsessive searching for any positive information about DP in the internet is probably really not helpful.
Take care, Daphne


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Some positive stories for you








http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18932-feeling-90-better-after-4-years-heres-how/

http://anxietynomore.co.uk/blog/2008/06/05/35/

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20427-i-just-thought-this-story-might-help-to-people/page__p__184180__fromsearch__1&#entry184180

And don't lose hope! We're all here in the same shit!


----------

